# Amazon Kindle app won't download books on Gnex



## Izord (Dec 22, 2011)

I'm having trouble with the amazon kindle app on my Gnex running AOKP MS 4.

Can't download any book, all attempts stop at 0% and 'download interrupted'

Amazon Kindle account works fine on PC and other android device.

Have deregistered all other devices on the amazon account.

Still no joy.

Amazon market works fine. Google Android market works fine.

All browsers work fine.

Latest kindle app downloaded directly to Gnex using the amazon market.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## Izord (Dec 22, 2011)

I have a feeling it has something to do with the 'sd' storage on the gnex. Been googling and researching this for past hour or two. Nothing definitive.


----------



## Izord (Dec 22, 2011)

I can transfer the non encrypted books from my pc to my Gnex and they work fine, but when I try to transfer the paid-for books they won't work.

I used stick-mount to mount a usb stick to my gnex and transfer over some books from my pc with above results.

The paid for books result in a directive to remove said book and redownload it. I suppose because the encryption key doesn't carry over during the file transfer from pc to android.

Ducking duckmeister what is wrong with android? The best leading edge hardware and software but can't use the amazon kindle app? C'mon what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Have you tried doing it through the browser on your phone?


----------



## Izord (Dec 22, 2011)

Barf said:


> Have you tried doing it through the browser on your phone?


Not sure what you mean. What url should I go to? Are you proposing a way to download the books I've purchased from Amazon through the browser?

OK I went to Amazon, 'My Digital Items' and I was able under 'actions' to 'read it now'. Which is a browser event I believe. but when I tried to 'Deliver to my..." Android Nothing happened that I could tell.


----------



## Izord (Dec 22, 2011)

Can anyone use the kindle app? Which Rom are you on? Using Wifi or Verizon LTE? Able to download paid books?


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

I just tried this and I am using the Kindle app from Play Store and signed in, no issues. Went to my archive that has all the books I have got, mainly daily free deals, but if you went and got them today they would cost money. Picked one, it downloaded and I was able to read it with no issues.


----------



## Izord (Dec 22, 2011)

kevmueller said:


> I just tried this and I am using the Kindle app from Play Store and signed in, no issues. Went to my archive that has all the books I have got, mainly daily free deals, but if you went and got them today they would cost money. Picked one, it downloaded and I was able to read it with no issues.


OK, I uninstalled the Kindle App I had gotten from the amazon appstore and got a new Kindle App from the Google App/Playstore.

Same result, not able to download free or purchased books.

Every attempt results in 'Download Interrupted' at 0%.

Can you download from wifi? That's what I'm using now. Also what ROM are you using?


----------



## kevmueller (Jun 16, 2011)

I am on BlackICE 28.99. I am downloading over 4G, I don't normally use Wifi unless there is an app I want that can only be downloaded by Wifi.


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

Im on birdmans 404 and dont have a problem downloading and reading books.


----------

